

Make Things Now - pragmatic functional programming - dons
http://code.haskell.org/~dons/talks/padl-keynote-2012-01-24.pdf

======
nightski
Great slides, thank you very much for sharing. I only wish I could see the
talk. It would be great to be able to work on such a team that utilizes these
techniques. One could learn so much.

------
iand675
Is there a recording of the talk anywhere?

------
wslh
This PDF crashes my Google Chrome browser (up to date)

~~~
agumonkey
For those who wanna keep a copy out of scribd, here's the original
<http://code.haskell.org/~dons/talks/>

